# Horn Mountain Wed Night / Thursday Morning



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Forecast 1-2 sounds great so we(Capt. Mark, Capt. Scott, Capt. Ken and Myself)loaded up the boat and left out of OB Wednesday 1pm. We were greeted with nice seas andcruised 28-32Knts forthe run 95mile run. The water was a beautiful blue 8 miles offshore. We got there a little before 5 and put out the spread of Ballywhoo with Dusters and a lucky Crimson and white Islander/ballyhoo combo..










Captain Scott with the thumbs up










Well the tuna started busting and we got two nice YFT to the boat only to pull the hook on the wire :banghead and that was it for the afternoon troll bite ... 










Caught a few blackfin that night jigging and then eased off the rig to get some rest for the morning bite. Really dissappointed at losing the 2 nice YFT we were determined to get them in the morning so we discussed what went wrong and made a slight adjustments to our system which proved in the morning to work. Started trolling 30 minutes before any light.Didn't take too long and YFT in the boat and then not too much longer and another nice YFT in the box(we killed the fish and put in ice box without pictures have some at the dock). Keep trolling and got a double Mahi bite and in the box they go. It was a beautiful morning but the skies were not looking that great so we headto the Marlin



















how about an 18' boat at Horn Mountain-- more on this later 










at the Marlin we got 1 small yellowfin the this Mahi










as you can tell in the background the thuderstorms were getting worse and how bad did they get. Well the buoy data said 36knt winds and 6' seas yesterday at 10-11am and I agree.. it was a little worse in the middle of the storm maybe a few 8'ers rolled. We talked to the crew on the 18' boat and gave them some guidancebased on the radar. but they were in a world of hurt. We lost radio contact with them when we were at the Double Yellow and they were 5 miles stillsouth of it. They made it in late Thursday night with assistance of another boat, they were still 30 miles off shore at 830pm with little fuel. No way for us to turn to look for them as we were concerned about fuel. We did call the coast guard and inform them of their situation. 

Ok some storm pictures




























well since we were only making about 6-9knt in the 6' head sea we were like screw it put out a wahoo lure.. 










That gave us a little bit of joy for a smile for a l little while.










The seas had let up a little but then got worse again... :doh ... at about 25miles from the pass they got better we were able to get on them a little and cruised on in at 17-19 knots in the 3' slop. Made it back around 5pm (7 hour boat ride back from Marlin rig). unloaded the boat, scrubbed it off and re-iced the fish to clean today in the am.

Here are a few at the dock todaybefore we cleaned the fish. 





































Except for the bad weather on the way in it was a great trip.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wow...nice work!



how far out is Horn Mt?



***edit*** 95 miles I suppose?***



and what in the hell were those guys in the 18'er thinking!?!?



thanks for the report!:letsdrink


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great report!

Those guys in the 18ft center console got a death wish. I hope they got in all right.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mixed bag of fish...enjoyed reading the report and the pictures...


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (8/28/2009)*Great report!
> 
> Those guys in the 18ft center console got a death wish. I hope they got in all right.


Yes they did. I talked to the boat owner this morning. He was beat up but ok. Heck I'm a little sore today. At one point it was tough keeping the boat into the seas with 35Knt winds and 6+'ers stacked on top of each other and I was in what I would consider one of the best Center Consoles made, had 15" of lenght and 7000lbs+ of boat on him. bv


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a decent amount of meat. Glad you had no major problems in the storms.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Gulftider (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jimmyjams4110 (8/28/2009)*Great report!
> ...




what is your boat?


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice report....Those seas scare me...Wow


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *hebegb (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Gulftider (8/28/2009)*
> ...


sig line says 31 jupiter


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *hebegb (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Gulftider (8/28/2009)*
> ...


Jupiter 31FS with a Light Blue/Green Hull with Twin 250 Yamahas. 

Stock Photo from their website


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hebegb (8/28/2009)*
> ...






gotcha....I keep the sigs turned off


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Gulftider (8/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hebegb (8/28/2009)*
> ...




Nice ride!



much more comfortable than that 18' er!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have done some pretty dumb things in my life before but taking an 18' boat that far with a front coming through is crazy. The pucker factor must have been pretty high for those guys.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pictures. To bad about the weather the guys in the 18 foot boat better be thanking their lucky stars.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would love to know the make of the eighteen foot boat. They may not be too good at decision making but someone sure knew how to handle a boat.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Not Bad at all Boys !

Looks like it got super nasty out there , i cant even imagine being out there in a 18 footer good weather or not................what where they thinking ?


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Skipper I say closer to 6-8ft head seas it was no good , but had a blast at leat mead got back OK. You got to love it to fish in that. Capt Scott By the way KO seemed better today !!!!!!!!!!!!!. Jimmys brother has a shitload of blue crabs if you want some . 

That was a long ride , but you did great Skip


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *wrightackle (8/28/2009)*I would love to know the make of the eighteen foot boat. They may not be too good at decision making but someone sure knew how to handle a boat.


The maker of the 18' boat is McKee Craft. and yes.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *Reeldeal (8/28/2009)*Skipper I say closer to 6-8ft head seas it was no good , but had a blast at leat mead got back OK. You got to love it to fish in that. Capt Scott By the way KO seemed better today !!!!!!!!!!!!!. Jimmys brother has a shitload of blue crabs if you want some .
> 
> That was a long ride , but you did great Skip


Thanks buddy; it would've been a little more tolerable if you hadn'tmade us losethose 2 YFT's :moon .MM came by the boat today to look at the curtains to make some adjustments. Hopefully he can get them to where they are not such a pain in the ass to put up. 

Headed to the camp in the am, give me a call when you wake up. :letsdrink


----------

